# straight back legs



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

My bully has some really straight back legs...I've read this isn't very good for them...are there things I should avoid having him do like jumping for the flirt pole? Running too much?

Here's a pic:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Jumping can be an issue with a dog that is lacking angulation. I've known one or two that hurt themselves by jumping vertically for a toy, and coming down on their rears. Torn ACLs can be an issue with straight rears, and those are an expensive fox. You should be fine with steady exercise that doesn't have a whole lot of sudden stops/starts/impacts, in theory. Walking, jogging, swimming, pulling, etc. Glucosamine never hurt anybody, and has been a big help to my older dog with a straight-ish rear. Also, resistance exercises (ie, weight pull, drag work) can help strengthen the rear.

There is no absolute. Nobody can say that your dog will or won't hurt himself depending on what you do. But if you exercise common sense and safety, that should help him avoid injury.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for the response, he's on a daily regimen of glucosamine already  He's just a pet bull so our exercises are just for fun he mostly likes to run around and he loves the flirt, but I don't want him to hurt himself.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

bahamutt99 gave good advice. I would also add chondroitin, vitamin C, and a good calcium supplement to help with this.


----------

